# Sherwin Williams Extreme Cover



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Friday I had to evict my first tenant in 15 years and it was a doozy. The place was a junk yard of trash, dead machinery, electronics. I took 5 tons to the dump. Meth users  This is a terrible reflection of me as a landlord. 
Anyway, of course they smoked all kinds of stuff in my house so I called my beloved SW rep and she recommended this new paint. It's supposedly great for blocking smoke stains. I don't believe it, but I'm trying it this week. Painting every ceiling and wall in that place.
Just wondering if anyone has tried it yet? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I've never heard of it. I'm curious though. If it doesn't work or it bleeds in a year or two is the SW rep going to help you re-paint it?


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

I have never used it but If you believe the promotional materials go for it. Sounds like you have the ideal test lab for their claims. I also rent houses and have to clean up some messes. Its been 15 years since I had a mess like that though. The SW sales rep is just giving you the pitch. Hopefully you will find some actual experience. I just have my doubts about their claims...to good to be true. Read the can and PDS and you will probably see a lot of conditional language.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

What's the new product called? 5 tons of trash?:surprise:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

A quick search shows it’s an acrylic paint and primer in one. Personally, if I had a problem area I really needed to hit hard, I would never trust something like that. Want to do it right? Use a shellac based primer and then top coat with a quality acrylic.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> A quick search shows it’s an acrylic paint and primer in one. Personally, if I had a problem area I really needed to hit hard, I would never trust something like that. Want to do it right? Use a shellac based primer and then top coat with a quality acrylic.


WOW! What a GREAT idea! Wonder why no one has done this yet?:surprise:


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

I just asked my SW rep about it. Retail 65.00 per gallon. He said I needed to stock up now because it worked so well in the test markets that they are going to pull it and reintroduce it in six months under the brand PANACEA and sell it at 99.00 per gallon. Apparently it was a product the acquired from Valspar.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

so it was a Valspar product? That makes me feel all the more certain that it will work!


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hope everyone knows I was just kidding...Guess it was no more rediculous that the original claims.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

https://press.sherwin-williams.com/press/trade/releases/2014/enhanced-harmony/

We used one of the Harmony line's paints that was supposed to have baking soda in it to help reduce odors. We had an empty house to paint for a realtor in an estate sale. The previous owner's dogs had urinated all over the carpet and seeped into the floor boards. We painted all of the walls and ceilings and sealed the floor with Kover Stain and the house was sold within a week.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Roamer said:


> https://press.sherwin-williams.com/press/trade/releases/2014/enhanced-harmony/
> 
> We used one of the Harmony line's paints that was supposed to have baking soda in it to help reduce odors. We had an empty house to paint for a realtor in an estate sale. The previous owner's dogs had urinated all over the carpet and seeped into the floor boards. We painted all of the walls and ceilings and sealed the floor with Kover Stain and the house was sold within a week.


That's a good scam they have got there. It works until the baking soda absorbs all the odors it can and then it does nothing. I guess it depends on how strong the odor is and how quickly it saturates the baking soda. From what i understand it works for 6 months maximum. But hey, it's a good marketing gimmick!


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

After day one, no bleed through yet. I'm thinking it'll be useful for where hide is needed. It worked great on the white trim to cover up terrible cut lines from the paint. So it's got it's strengths. I got a test drive price of $15 a gallon. Contractor price near $30. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Some before and after pics would be good. Fifteen bucks is a good price! Remember what Pacman said those stains may reappear in a year or two. Thanks for your feedback and good luck.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Tprice2193 said:


> Hope everyone knows I was just kidding...Guess it was no more rediculous that the original claims.


You had me at panacea...lololol I thought that would be a huge assertion even by sw standards!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> You had me at panacea...lololol I thought that would be a huge assertion even by sw standards!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Word of the day?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

“Panacea”? What the heck does a body organ have to do with paint?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

What? No BIN mentioned?
When it comes to odor removal, I don't think there's a better treatment.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> What? No BIN mentioned?
> When it comes to odor removal, I don't think there's a better treatment.


Yeah, what's with _that_? What a bunch of slackers.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> Yeah, what's with _that_? What a bunch of slackers.


Talk about slacker. I was to lazy to read the rest of your post.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

In my defense, I was scanning for B I N.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

I remember a SW rep pumping his chest raving about a new product called EverCrap otherwise known as EverClean... now that was some crap..


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> “Panacea”? What the heck does a body organ have to do with paint?


Mine doesn't work right, that's why i am diabetic.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> In my defense, I was scanning for B I N.


I get it - just razzing you. BIN has sort of become synonymous with shellac based primer (like Kleenex and tissues) but I think there are a few other brands out there - somewhere.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> I get it - just razzing you. BIN has sort of become synonymous with shellac based primer (like Kleenex and tissues) but I think there are a few other brands out there - somewhere.


I actually don't think there is! Duron had one, but when they got bought out i think it was dropped. I know when the Duron stores in Illinois and Ohio got bought by PPG we didn't have it anymore. Cali and P&L don't. I think Richard's might still have one.

Sw has one on their website.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> I actually don't think there is! Duron had one, but when they got bought out i think it was dropped. I know when the Duron stores in Illinois and Ohio got bought by PPG we didn't have it anymore. Cali and P&L don't. I think Richard's might still have one.
> 
> Sw has one on their website.


For some reason I was thinking Bullseye has one, but I‘m not positive.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

The SW BIN equivalent showed up after they bought Duron... at 3x the price I paid at Duron. I got 12 gallon of the Duron at 15.00 a gallon during the closeout. I think I will trademark PANACEA Paint before Sherman steals it and rebrands their ProMar 200 line with it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Tprice2193 said:


> The SW BIN equivalent showed up after they bought Duron... at 3x the price I paid at Duron. I got 12 gallon of the Duron at 15.00 a gallon during the closeout. I think I will trademark PANACEA Paint before Sherman steals it and rebrands their ProMar 200 line with it.


That makes sense then. PPG just bought the Duron stores in Ohio and Illinois. SW ended up buying the actual company a couple of years later. And yes of course they jacked the hell out of the price! That's their thing!


----------

